# Shipping Boxes from USA



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello:

I am moving to Lisbon from the San Francisco Bay area next month. I'm not planning on shipping furniture, or anything extremely heavy/oversized, so the household items I'll be bringing can be boxed, as opposed to placed in a container. 

Earlier today, I visited the UPS store to get a quote on one box, and was shocked to learn that it would cost approx. $300 USD to ship; using the United States Postal service will be about $127 USD, which is better, but still surprisingly expensive. 

Is there another way of shipping boxes from the US that people are aware of? It's not essential the items arrive in Lisbon quickly, so I'm willing to sacrifice speed for a lower priced option. 

Thus far, my research suggests using the US Postal service might be the way to go, but perhaps people on this forum with experience shipping items from the US may have valuable insights. 

Thanks!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You don't say how many boxes or what sort of weight is involved but perhaps a household removals company might be worth considering?

Another issue you might need to consider is import taxes...... If it's a permanent move for you, you might be entitled to tax free import of household goods but you'll need to get a certificate of baggage list stamped by the PT High Commission (before you leave) and if you do have to pay import tax, you might consider where in the EU you're initially going to import into......... For example, PT charges 23% VAT and Denmark is considerably lower on most but possibly not all items.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Generally cheapest is a part load in a container with a generous arrival date.
To put into perspective the cheapest I can send a Max 60 kgm parcel UK to Portugal is appox $50 so $127 for 6000 miles doesn't seem excessive

Please don't forget import conditions if you don't want to pay import duty see Embassy link

Importation of Household Effects


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Get in touch with Bekins Bekins Van Lines, Inc. and ask their local agent to come round and give you a quote. They moved a load of stuff for us (much less than a container load) packed it, stored it and shipped it door to door, handling all the paperwork for a very reasonable rate. It costs nothing to ask.


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for the comments; I appreciate them!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Dhream who now lives in Thailand has posted some good advice. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...d/344977-ex-port-tips-please.html#post3285385

He has shipped his goods three times from OZ to Scotland to Portugal to Thailand


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

This is only secondhand info as I did not have my things shipped, but I have heard of other people in the USA using shipping companies in Newark NJ. Newark has a sizable Portuguese population and companies there are familiar with what you want. I myself didn't bring much over, just paid the airline for a few extra suitcases, and since arriving I've been doing my part to contribute to Ikea's profits


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bom dia lisbon said:


> Tsince arriving I've been doing my part to contribute to Ikea's profits


and adding to local employment opportunities!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I know of a company that charge $10 per cubic foot and that includes shipping and any import duties. Let me know if that is of interest and I'll dig the details out.


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you, JohnBoy--that would be most appreciated!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

No problem Hutchi. I'm actually your side of the big pond at the moment on holiday but will contact someone back home for the details and get back to you in a day or so.


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Much appreciated, and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Hutchi. Thanks for your best wishes. I'm still on the case but having a problem contacting my friend back in PT at the moment. I will get back to you just as soon as I have an answer.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Hutchi

The company that I know of is at: Portugalia Sales

If that link gets snipped just Google Portugalia Sales at Newark, NJ.


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you, and I'll absolutely give them a call. 

Thank you again!


----------

